# becoming indentured



## Crowfam (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in!! took me three years, but I made it. Was curious about becoming indentured, what does that entail? Is there some kind of initiation?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Study hard, turn in all assignments, attend every class. Show up at work every day, on time and ready to work. I don't know if Missouri is on the 5 or 4 year apprenticeship but, if it is the 5 I believe that when you hit your third year you will become indentured. That means it will be a bit harder to can you. It will also mean that if you jump ship you will be responsible for paying back the cost of your schooling.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Crowfam said:


> I'm in!! took me three years, but I made it. Was curious about becoming indentured, what does that entail? Is there some kind of initiation?


Yo gonna git raped.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Crowfam said:


> I'm in!! took me three years, but I made it. Was curious about becoming indentured, what does that entail? Is there some kind of initiation?


like this, but with a code book>


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL um...no...it does not mean those things.

When you're an indentured apprentice...you agree to work on the jobsite, for the contractor the union sends you to...as well as attend classes to educate you in your trade. In return for doing those things, the union will keep you employed and provide you with the necessary classroom instruction for you to become proficient in said trade.

Congratulations and Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As an adder to the above post by icefalkon.

From WIKI

An indenture is a legal contract between two parties, particularly for indentured labour or a term of apprenticeship but also for certain land transactions. The term comes from the medieval English "indenture of retainer"[1] — a legal contract written in duplicate on the same sheet, with the copies separated by cutting along a jagged (toothed, hence the term "indenture") line so that the teeth of the two parts could later be refitted to confirm authenticity.[2] Each party to the deed would then retain a part. When the agreement was made before a court of law a tripartite indenture was made, with the third piece kept at the court. The term is used for any kind of deed executed by more than one party, in contrast to a deed poll which is made by one individual. In the case of bonds, the indenture shows the pledge, promises, representations and covenants of the issuing party.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

:jester:It could mean that they bring you to a dentist office, and rip all your teeth out, then giving you dentures with the company logo on the front teeth, but it doesn't.


If that was the case, I am getting indentured.:no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JohnR said:


> :jester:
> 
> If that was the case, I am getting indentured.:no:


That's bites


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That was long in the tooth...

OUCH...lol


----------

